# What did you want to be when you grew up?



## billski (Sep 22, 2009)

I had a flashback last night.  When I was a kid, I wanted to be the snack truck driver.8)  You know, like Frito-Lay or Wise.  What better way to stoke a junk food diet?!!  

You?


----------



## Philpug (Sep 22, 2009)

Grow up?


----------



## drjeff (Sep 22, 2009)

A Marine Architect - always loved drawing pictures of boats as a kid (and still do).  Thought I might want to do that for a living from an early age on.  Kind of changed to this "tooth thing" that I do as a career idea when I was about 14.


----------



## billski (Sep 22, 2009)

Philpug said:


> Grow up?


Ah yes, the old Warren Miller "Growing old is mandatory.  Growing up is optional."
You are excused.  8)


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 22, 2009)

Philpug said:


> Grow up?


He hit his head earlier in the summer....forgive him


----------



## dmc (Sep 22, 2009)

I need a few years to answer that question...

I wanted to be a archeologist, an oceanographer or a truck driver...

This was the 60's/70's so - no computers...


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 22, 2009)

When I was an emt, I wanted to be a cop, but then I saw a cop get killed (I wasn't a witness, but he was in my bus). I  watched phony press release issued as to not tip off the suspects & that  just struck me wrong and I never wanted to be in or near that again.

Anthropology has always fascinated me.  If I could do it all over again, I'd go that route.  For now...the TV thing suits me just fine.


----------



## SkiDork (Sep 22, 2009)

Airline Pillot.  Finally did get my private about 20 years ago, but didn't want to take a step back in salery so had to give up the dream...


----------



## bvibert (Sep 22, 2009)

I wanted to be GI Joe when I was a kid, or one of the guys from Voltron.


----------



## severine (Sep 22, 2009)

Lots of things... in no particular order: ballet instructor, pediatrician, Art teacher, international lawyer, hospitality (international), French teacher, English teacher, marine biologist (specializing in sharks), actress...


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 22, 2009)

i haven't decided yet.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 22, 2009)

A lot taller.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 22, 2009)

My kids.


----------



## snowmonster (Sep 22, 2009)

Businessman or doctor. Would have been a historian too.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Sep 22, 2009)

Make movies


----------



## drjeff (Sep 22, 2009)

Johnskiismore said:


> Make movies



What kind?   :lol:


----------



## Puck it (Sep 22, 2009)

Forest Ranger when I was in grade school. Professional Hockey Player in high school and early college until I realized that minor league hockey(back then) was not all it was cracked up to be.

Now,  I design ion implanters.


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 22, 2009)

I wanted to be an Air Force fighter pilot, flying F-16's to be exact. That changed to a Navy Fighter pilot after I watched the movie Top Gun for the forst time.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 22, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> I wanted to be an Air Force fighter pilot, flying F-16's to be exact. That changed to a Navy Fighter pilot after I watched the movie Top Gun for the forst time.



I was guessing that _Top Gun_ was going to be involved with that in one form or another!  I'd bet that quite a few folks at an impressionable age 20 years ago or so atleast thought about being a fighter pilot, or atleast getting a really cooler motor cycle, some aviatior glasses and a leather bomber jacket!


----------



## billski (Sep 22, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> My kids.



What?  Kinda circular.

Is that like "I'm my own grandpa"???


forgive me, I hit my head....


----------



## severine (Sep 22, 2009)

billski said:


> I had a flashback last night.  When I was a kid, I wanted to be the snack truck driver.8)  You know, like Frito-Lay or Wise.  What better way to stoke a junk food diet?!!
> 
> You?



I don't think it was my father's dream to be a route salesman for Entenmann's. Still, the cake plus all the treats from his buddies of the various other snack companies were a nice perk for us kids.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 22, 2009)

Or maybe my cat.

All kidding aside, I frequently tell people that come to my office that if there's a next time around and I have any say in the matter, coming back as a well cared-for house cat would be a good choice.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 22, 2009)

billski said:


> I had a flashback last night.  When I was a kid, I wanted to be the snack truck driver.8)  You know, like Frito-Lay or Wise.  What better way to stoke a junk food diet?!!
> 
> You?




I've actually got a patient who does that! (There's a Frito-lay plant about 5 miles from my office). As he puts it "it was taste bud heaven" for the first couple of months, but now it's maybe a couple of times a year that he'll open up a bag and have some chips - and he's been a F-L employee for almost 15 years now

The crazy thing about that F-L plant is it's located less than a mile from one of the local parks that has your standard playgorunds/ball fields/track/etc.  And sometimes if I'm running there at the track and the wind has a Northerly component to it, all you smell is potato chips!  More times than not after a run there I find myself stopping at a convienence store and buying a bag of chips on the way home


----------



## playoutside (Sep 22, 2009)

severine said:


> I don't think it was my father's dream to be a route salesman for Entenmann's. Still, the cake plus all the treats from his buddies of the various other snack companies were a nice perk for us kids.


 
A friend we go on ski trips with is a "bread guy"  He delivers for Pepperidge Farm I think.  It's awesome...he brings the best snacks, cookies and all the bread products we could ever need for our meals.  Definitely a good guy to know!


----------



## drjeff (Sep 22, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Or maybe my cat.
> 
> All kidding aside, I frequently tell people that come to my office that if there's a next time around and I have any say in the matter, coming back as a well cared-for house cat would be a good choice.




I'd imagine that life as Leona Helmsey's dog isn't a bad thing either


----------



## playoutside (Sep 22, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Or maybe my cat.
> 
> All kidding aside, I frequently tell people that come to my office that if there's a next time around and I have any say in the matter, coming back as a well cared-for house cat would be a good choice.


 
We always say this at our house!  I definitely want to come back as my own cat or one of my siblings cats.  Life would be very good...not a care in the world and my every whim met!


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 22, 2009)

drjeff said:


> I'd imagine that life as Leona Helmsey's dog isn't a bad thing either



I could do without having seen Leona coming out of the shower, though......


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 22, 2009)

playoutside said:


> We always say this at our house!  I definitely want to come back as my own cat or one of my siblings cats.  Life would be very good...not a care in the world and my every whim met!



If you came back as your own cat you'd spend your time scratching at the door, since you wouldn't be there to open it for you. 


Q: What would Abraham Lincoln be doing if he were alive today?
Q: Scratching at the inside of his coffin

/try the veal


----------



## Johnskiismore (Sep 22, 2009)

drjeff said:


> What kind?   :lol:



Hee hee


----------



## Johnskiismore (Sep 22, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Or maybe my cat.
> 
> All kidding aside, I frequently tell people that come to my office that if there's a next time around and I have any say in the matter, coming back as a well cared-for house cat would be a good choice.



I'd want to be my cat if I had to do it again


----------



## mondeo (Sep 23, 2009)

Wanted to be an engineer since 4th grade.

Yeah. I was F'd up in the head early on.


----------



## faceplant (Sep 23, 2009)

winter-  ski racer
summer-  baseball player

that was before i found out about porn stars


----------



## MogulQueen (Sep 23, 2009)

National Geographic Reporter.  It still seems like that would be a cool job.


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 23, 2009)

heavy equipment operator.


----------



## severine (Sep 23, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I wanted to be GI Joe when I was a kid, or one of the guys from Voltron.


Voltron is cool! Can I be the princess?


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Sep 24, 2009)

I wanted to be an airline pilot.


----------



## abc (Sep 24, 2009)

I wanted to grow up to be a teacher. (But that was before computer. There's no competition between the two)

Still do (want to be a teach). But the cut in pay is too much to take. Maybe after I retire? 

My parents were civil engineers. So I wanted to major in that (seriously) when graduating from HS. Wouldn't have made any difference in the end anyway. I would have gravitated towards computer regardless. So that was irrelavent.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 24, 2009)

Wanted to be a teacher for a bit(summers off!)
Beginning of HS decided civil engineer.  Stayed with that and got into Clarkson's engineer school.  Decided to go to Community College for a year to bring up my grades a bit, but after 1 semester decided I couldn't do all of the math.


----------



## Glenn (Sep 24, 2009)

Construction worker....that drives backhoes, front end loaders ect. I loved that kinda stuff when I was a kid, still do actually. My folks built a house in the early 1980's. We were one of the first houses on the street. Since I was the oldest, my parents let me pick my room. I picked the bedroom at the front of the house...so I could watch the trucks go by. Great place to grow up! I got to know a lot of the workers that worked for the contractor building all the houses. I got to get some "seat time" in some of the equipment. Assisted of course...I was only about 6 years old at the time.


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 24, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> heavy equipment operator.





Glenn said:


> Construction worker....that drives backhoes, front end loaders ect. I loved that kinda stuff when I was a kid, still do actually. My folks built a house in the early 1980's. We were one of the first houses on the street. Since I was the oldest, my parents let me pick my room. I picked the bedroom at the front of the house...so I could watch the trucks go by. Great place to grow up! I got to know a lot of the workers that worked for the contractor building all the houses. I got to get some "seat time" in some of the equipment. Assisted of course...I was only about 6 years old at the time.



My dad had an excavating business when I was growing up, and due to my energy level my mom constantly sent me out on jobs with him.  I grew up being a daddy's girl and got to run a lot of equipment.  Later I married one of my dad's friendly competitors son's and still run their family business.  You should have seen the look on the truck driver's face(s) when they'd pull into the gravel pit and see a 100 lb girl in a tank top, shorts and work boots running the loader.(I don't weigh 100 lbs anymore)
It wasn't long before they bought me a pink hard hat(FYI Pink is NOT my color) and nick named me Construction Barbie.
What's funnier yet is when I pull up to a house to pump someone's septic tank.   
I really do enjoy getting out of the office to run the gravel pit(s) from time to time.


----------



## Glenn (Sep 24, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> My dad had an excavating business when I was growing up, and due to my energy level my mom constantly sent me out on jobs with him.  I grew up being a daddy's girl and got to run a lot of equipment.  Later I married one of my dad's friendly competitors son's and still run their family business.  You should have seen the look on the truck driver's face(s) when they'd pull into the gravel pit and see a 100 lb girl in a tank top, shorts and work boots running the loader.(I don't weigh 100 lbs anymore)
> It wasn't long before they bought me a pink hard hat(FYI Pink is NOT my color) and nick named me Construction Barbie.
> What's funnier yet is when I pull up to a house to pump someone's septic tank.
> I really do enjoy getting out of the office to run the gravel pit(s) from time to time.




That's a cool story! It must have been really neat to grow up in the business...then grow right into it. 

For the time being, I'll have to suffice operating my walkbehind commercial mower, assorted leaf blowers and other power equipment. Someday, I'd love to have a ton of land...so I could justify buying a kick arse tractor with a loader. Or better yet, a used front end loader/backhoe. I friggin love those things.


----------



## billski (Sep 24, 2009)

Glenn said:


> That's a cool story! It must have been really neat to grow up in the business...then grow right into it.
> 
> For the time being, I'll have to suffice operating my walkbehind commercial mower, assorted leaf blowers and other power equipment. Someday, I'd love to have a ton of land...so I could justify buying a kick arse tractor with a loader. Or better yet, a used front end loader/backhoe. I friggin love those things.



Yeah, Trek has had some career - a female in a traditionally macho field - she has to be very thick-skinned.  And unfortunately she had to work harder to prove herself.  Hats off to her.

Now, about closet-construction-workers.   I worked with a fellow who was one of those guys.  He rents a Bobcat about every couple of years and re-landscapes his lot.  No fooling.  He spends the entire weekend moving piles of dirt around.  At the end, he's got what he started with for a lawn, but he's happy for another couple of years.  I don't know how his family puts up with it though.:-?


----------



## severine (Sep 24, 2009)

billski said:


> Yeah, Trek has had some career - a female in a traditionally macho field - she has to be very thick-skinned.  And unfortunately she had to work harder to prove herself.  Hats off to her.
> 
> Now, about closet-construction-workers.   I worked with a fellow who was one of those guys.  He rents a Bobcat about every couple of years and re-landscapes his lot.  No fooling.  He spends the entire weekend moving piles of dirt around.  At the end, he's got what he started with for a lawn, but he's happy for another couple of years.  I don't know how his family puts up with it though.:-?



Makes me think of the "Malcolm in the Middle" episode when the dad rented the steam roller and skipped work to run over stuff all day in a parking lot. :lol:


----------



## Madroch (Sep 24, 2009)

Wanted to an architect as a kid, but my math skills failed me.. now I want to be a carpenter/plummer/electrician to fix all the stuff that breaks in the house without having to pay someone or call one of my extended family members (many of which are skilled tradesmen).  Until then I will continue doing what I am doing.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 24, 2009)

When i grow up someday i want to be Zorro - i effin luv to go around carving  Z's in various crap 

PS that's what one of my grandkids call me the others call me Dude 

I had thoughts about being a dentist ( go ahead doc laff yer ass off ) but the Dean convinced me that perhaps my strength was else where . So being a natural born smart ass i figured hell i want YOUR job !! 

I grew up hanging AROUND  a college campus ( my dad;s ) so i gravitated toward being a professor  cuz i liked the lifestyle , degrees of freedom and the general environment of Higher Education


----------



## Glenn (Sep 24, 2009)

billski said:


> Now, about closet-construction-workers.   I worked with a fellow who was one of those guys.  He rents a Bobcat about every couple of years and re-landscapes his lot.  No fooling.  He spends the entire weekend moving piles of dirt around.  At the end, he's got what he started with for a lawn, but he's happy for another couple of years.  I don't know how his family puts up with it though.:-?



I dunno...kinda seems like a logical thing to do. You get to play with a Bobcat all day. 8)


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 24, 2009)

Glenn said:


> That's a cool story! It must have been really neat to grow up in the business...then grow right into it.
> 
> For the time being, I'll have to suffice operating my walkbehind commercial mower, assorted leaf blowers and other power equipment. Someday, I'd love to have a ton of land...so I could justify buying a kick arse tractor with a loader. Or better yet, a used front end loader/backhoe. I friggin love those things.


I'll keep you in mind the next time we upgrade our JCB714 



billski said:


> Yeah, Trek has had some career - a female in a traditionally macho field - she has to be very thick-skinned.  And unfortunately she had to work harder to prove herself.  Hats off to her.
> 
> Now, about closet-construction-workers.   I worked with a fellow who was one of those guys.  He rents a Bobcat about every couple of years and re-landscapes his lot.  No fooling.  He spends the entire weekend moving piles of dirt around.  At the end, he's got what he started with for a lawn, but he's happy for another couple of years.  I don't know how his family puts up with it though.:-?


Funny thing is that I never got the feeling that I had to prove myself.  I'm sure there were some men who questioned my ability when they drove into the pit, but from my perspective, I just did what needed to be done to keep the business moving.
It's always been "who I am" more than "what I do".


Glenn said:


> I dunno...kinda seems like a logical thing to do. You get to play with a Bobcat all day. 8)


I'm sure you can imagine that we have many large pieces of equipment from 8yd front end loaders to stuff as small as the JCB I mentioned





Two years ago we bought a small komatsu backhoe on rubber trax as well as a small skid steer to give us some manuverability inside buildings and in tight spots.
We're finding that those small pieces are as valuable as the big pieces.

*RE: 8 cu yd loader has a bucket large enough that you could pick up an SUV in the bucket.

RAWR!!!


----------



## billski (Sep 24, 2009)

Funny thing is that I never got the feeling that I had to prove myself.  I'm sure there were some men who questioned my ability when they drove into the pit, but from my perspective, I just did what needed to be done to keep the business moving.
It's always been "who I am" more than "what I do".


Everything changes when you're the one signing the paychecks!


----------



## Paul (Sep 24, 2009)

A Pimp.


----------



## Glenn (Sep 24, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> I'll keep you in mind the next time we upgrade our JCB714
> 
> 
> Funny thing is that I never got the feeling that I had to prove myself.  I'm sure there were some men who questioned my ability when they drove into the pit, but from my perspective, I just did what needed to be done to keep the business moving.
> ...



Saweet! Now I just need to score more land!


----------



## bvibert (Sep 24, 2009)

severine said:


> Makes me think of the "Malcolm in the Middle" episode when the dad rented the steam roller and skipped work to run over stuff all day in a parking lot. :lol:



That was good, and right up my alley!


----------



## jarrodski (Sep 24, 2009)

Glenn said:


> I dunno...kinda seems like a logical thing to do. You get to play with a Bobcat all day. 8)



thats what i was thinking... 

to a certain extent, i am doing what i wanted to be when i grew up.  now my next goal is to figure out a way to keep doing it.  

building ski jumps is hands down the coolest job i'll ever have.  there's no other feeling of having it built by the time the sun comes up.  that before sun rise feeling is awesome.  i cant imagine i'll get that feeling anyway else as it pertains to working.  

the other aspect of my job is even better.  testing!  nerve racking and immensly rewarding when things go well... and there's no better way to earn a pay check than to do with with skis on your feet.  

if i weren't in this position i'd probably end up just doing this...


----------



## bvibert (Sep 24, 2009)

ishovelsnow said:


> if i weren't in this position i'd probably end up just doing this...



I thought that's what you did in the summer?


----------



## jarrodski (Sep 24, 2009)

i aspire to have that much money at my feet


----------



## billski (Sep 24, 2009)

ishovelsnow said:


> i aspire to have that much money at my feet


Was that  you?





I loved the Archie comics when I was about 7-8.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 24, 2009)

Glenn said:


> I dunno...kinda seems like a logical thing to do. You get to play with a Bobcat all day. 8)



Like most guys I wouldn't mind playing around with heavy equipment all day, but it's never been a really big dream of mine.  Except for a snowcat, I'd jump all over the chance to drive one of those around!  Ever since the first time I saw one I've wanted to drive it!


----------



## billski (Sep 24, 2009)

When I was about 10 (1965), I wanted to be an astronaut.  We built a spaceship out of wood, with lots of plumbing fixtures for controls, and pictures from electronics magazine.  Watched a lot of Mercury launches too.  Looked like a toasted astronaut on a bottle rocket....


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 25, 2009)

Employed! 
Or independently wealthy!

Wanted to be an Architect or Marine Biologist or Pilot. Sorta did all those in some fashion. Still not sure what I want to be when I grow up. Not sure I *WILL* actually grow up! Most of my friends my age are adults now! I feel bad for them! I'm a bigger kid than my kids! Don't really want a career, just a job for the money to do the things I want!

Q: What is Beethoven doing now?
A: Decomposing.


----------



## Glenn (Sep 25, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Like most guys I wouldn't mind playing around with heavy equipment all day, but it's never been a really big dream of mine.  Except for a snowcat, I'd jump all over the chance to drive one of those around!  Ever since the first time I saw one I've wanted to drive it!




I want one! I just need enough land first...I think it would be sweet go to out in the middle of a huge snow storm and just drive around. I'd love to buy an older one and tinker. 

"Hmmm, this thing runs an older carb'd Ford straight 6...I wonder if I could throw in a Jeep 4.0.......?"


----------



## bvibert (Sep 25, 2009)

Glenn said:


> I want one! I just need enough land first...I think it would be sweet go to out in the middle of a huge snow storm and just drive around. I'd love to buy an older one and tinker.
> 
> "Hmmm, this thing runs an older carb'd Ford straight 6...I wonder if I could throw in a Jeep 4.0.......?"



You mean like this:






Currently being worked on at Sundown. :beer:

If the facebook link doesn't work then just imagine a partially dismantled 1964 Tucker Snowcat. 8)


----------



## Glenn (Sep 25, 2009)

Exactly! I'd love one of those. That certainly is an older one based on those tracks. I beleive the "newer" tuckers had more or less sprokets/bogeys that the tracks rode; kinda like a bulldozer. I think the ones pictured were hollow metal?


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 25, 2009)

Soooooo, I shouldn't tell you that I've actually driven a cat?
Its not as easy as it looks.  I could probably be a groomer for a resort but it would take some practice.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 25, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> Soooooo, I shouldn't tell you that I've actually driven a cat?
> Its not as easy as it looks.  I could probably be a groomer for a resort but it would take some practice.



I have no doubt that it's not easy, but I'd still like to try.  Somehow I'm not surprised that you've driven one...


----------



## bvibert (Sep 25, 2009)

Glenn said:


> Exactly! I'd love one of those. That certainly is an older one based on those tracks. I beleive the "newer" tuckers had more or less sprokets/bogeys that the tracks rode; kinda like a bulldozer. I think the ones pictured were hollow metal?



I really don't know that much about them, but I'm hoping to get a closer look at that one soon.


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 25, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I have no doubt that it's not easy, but I'd still like to try.  Somehow I'm not surprised that you've driven one...


Recently, I overheard a chat my dad was having with someone and I heard him say,
"I didn't miss having boys.  I raised all three of my girls with an 'I can do that' attitude and they've been a buncha fun!"


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 25, 2009)

Speaking of heavy equipment and snow machines, how about this bad boy?

http://www.formandreform.com/wordpress/?tag=fordson


----------



## jarrodski (Sep 25, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I really don't know that much about them, but I'm hoping to get a closer look at that one soon.



10/4/09  i believe is the date... you can get in it and pretend if you'd like... honk teh horn even.   new Hartford Carshow... on rt 44. the old warring (spelling) warehouse.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 25, 2009)

ishovelsnow said:


> 10/4/09  i believe is the date... you can get in it and pretend if you'd like... honk teh horn even.   new Hartford Carshow... on rt 44. the old warring (spelling) warehouse.



Cool beans!  I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 25, 2009)

Beetlenut said:


> Speaking of heavy equipment and snow machines, how about this bad boy?
> 
> http://www.formandreform.com/wordpress/?tag=fordson



I've seen that before.  There was a thread somewhere about it I believe.  Pretty cool machine.


----------



## jarrodski (Sep 25, 2009)

Beetlenut said:


> Speaking of heavy equipment and snow machines, how about this bad boy?
> 
> http://www.formandreform.com/wordpress/?tag=fordson



YES!  I want to be that guy when i grow up!


----------



## Glenn (Sep 25, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I've seen that before.  There was a thread somewhere about it I believe.  Pretty cool machine.



x2! A really intresting way of moving around on the snow.


----------



## jaywbigred (Sep 25, 2009)

Prior to age 9: Goalie for the NJ Devils.

Age 9 to age 15: a US ambassador to an important country.

Age 15 onwards: a Mediator like my Aunt. Still on that track, BUT IT'S TAKING FOREVER!!!!!!


----------

